# Recovery Protein???



## azzhill (13 Aug 2012)

Hello All,

Anyone use recovery shakes after a long ride, if so what do you recommend?

Many thanks


----------



## black'n'yellow (13 Aug 2012)

normal food - normal diet


----------



## Rob3rt (13 Aug 2012)

A glass of milk with a spoon full or two of chocolate Nesquik thrown in.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (13 Aug 2012)

I've just finished a keg of High5 recovery shake and convinced myself that it made a difference. I've since learned a lot about nutrition and am going to try eating a hearty meal after a big ride, which to be fair I would do anyway! I find salted nuts help recovery, as does regular exercise so your body gets used to it 

I read somewhere once that fitness isn't about how much stamina you can build, it's about how quickly you can recover.


----------



## black'n'yellow (13 Aug 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I read somewhere once that fitness isn't about how much stamina you can build, it's about how quickly you can recover.


 
recovery doesn't define fitness - performance does.


----------



## marzjennings (13 Aug 2012)

After a good ride I find it hard to consume 40g of protein from 'normal food' and so I'll drink a whey protein shake. Seems to really help muscle recovery.

Normal food is great for normal activity, but limited when exercise is taken to a competitive level.


----------



## black'n'yellow (13 Aug 2012)

marzjennings said:


> Normal food is great for normal activity, but limited when exercise is taken to a competitive level.


 
My exercise is at a competitive level and I have no problem at all with eating normal food - before, during and after training...


----------



## Rob3rt (13 Aug 2012)

Okay......... to settle this........ and to satisfy my curiousity, disclose the level at which you compete and your best placing..... GO GO GO!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (13 Aug 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> recovery doesn't define fitness - performance does.


 
I stand corrected.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (13 Aug 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> Okay......... to settle this........ and to satisfy my curiousity, disclose the level at which you compete and your best placing..... GO GO GO!


 
I'm a bit of a fat knacker but when I compete I always come first, although 90% of my cycling is solo, so that's probably not a terribly revealing result.

I would say the same for sex, but that might lower the tone.


----------



## black'n'yellow (13 Aug 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> Okay......... to settle this........ and to satisfy my curiousity, disclose the level at which you compete and your best placing..... GO GO GO!


 
3rd cat vet - best placing this season - 8th (x3)..  I'm crap....


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (13 Aug 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> 3rd cat vet - best placing this season - 8th (x3)..  I'm crap....


 
No such thing as a crap 3rd cat racer from the perspective of a new 4th cat racer, your near on pro if your finishing that high up  I'm crapper than you by far.


----------



## marzjennings (13 Aug 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> My exercise is at a competitive level and I have no problem at all with eating normal food - before, during and after training...


 
Cool, but from my experience and from fellow racers (cat 1,2 and pro) I don't know anyone who doesn't supplement a normal (real food) diet with either protein shakes, power bars or gels.

For example I don't know of any real food that can fuel a fast hundred miles or one that can easily provide 40g of protein after a hard ride or race.


----------



## black'n'yellow (13 Aug 2012)

marzjennings said:


> For example I don't know of any real food that can fuel a fast hundred miles or one that can easily provide 40g of protein after a hard ride or race.


 
What.? Are you joking..? The list of real foods that can do precisely that are as long as your arm (or longer, if you have particularly short arms). A plain old tin of tuna will get you close to 30g for starters. You've obviously never looked inside one of the musettes that get handed out on a tour stage...


----------



## Arsen Gere (13 Aug 2012)

I found that training for an iroman I woke up starving between 3 and 4 some nights. I found a glass of milk with a casein based protein drink before bed got me through the night. Whey protein before bed seemed to keep me awake or make me feel sick.
Here is something to substantiate the use of casein as a recovery aid.

http://ukpmc.ac.uk/abstract/MED/22330017

I used the zipvit product.


----------



## black'n'yellow (13 Aug 2012)

V for Vengedetta said:


> No such thing as a crap 3rd cat racer from the perspective of a new 4th cat racer, your near on pro if your finishing that high up  I'm crapper than you by far.


 
bless you for that..  These days, my aim is just to be competitive, but although I've been plenty competitive enough this season, I haven't had any wins....


----------



## marzjennings (13 Aug 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> What.? Are you joking..? The list of real foods that can do precisely that are as long as your arm (or longer, if you have particularly short arms). A plain old tin of tuna will get you close to 30g for starters. You've obviously never looked inside one of the musettes that get handed out on a tour stage...


 
I've seen the contents of the food bags and alongside some really nice looking real food is always a couple of power bars or gel packs. I think the real food is often there to feed the mind as much as the body as just eating power bars can get pretty depressing.

EG, Garmin Team feed bag...

2 bottles of Clif electrolyte mix or one water and one mix on hot days
1 Clif bar
1 Mojo/Luna/Z bar
1 Clif block
1 Clif gel with and one without caffeine,
1 little sandwich made with ham and Philadelphia cream cheese, for example
1 special rice cake made with egg and rice!
1 tiny can of Coke.

And tuna, yes, after a ride, you can get all the protein you need from a couple cans of protein, but I'd rather drink a nice milk shake with fruit and whey powder than eat tuna. And I find the cool shake, especially after a hot ride easier to consume than tuna.

I'll leave the tuna to my next normal real food meal, maybe a nice tuna steak.


----------



## black'n'yellow (13 Aug 2012)

so it turns out you DO know of real food that can fuel you for a fast 100..?? Only earlier you said you didn't....


----------



## marzjennings (13 Aug 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> so it turns out you DO know of real food that can fuel you for a fast 100..?? Only earlier you said you didn't....


 
No I still don't know of any real food that on it's own will fuel a fast 100. No sandwich, pie, piece of fruit or combinations of these would be enough without some supplements. Whereas I've ridden plenty of 100 mile rides without any real food in the bag.


----------



## MattHB (13 Aug 2012)

pint of semi-skimmed milk and a big smoothie for me  really refreshing too


----------



## black'n'yellow (13 Aug 2012)

marzjennings said:


> No sandwich, pie, piece of fruit or combinations of these would be enough without some supplements.


 
uh? of course they would. Why wouldn't they..??


----------



## lukesdad (13 Aug 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I stand corrected.


No you don't you were right first time.


----------



## lukesdad (13 Aug 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> recovery doesn't define fitness - performance does.


...and how do you attain performance ?


----------



## black'n'yellow (13 Aug 2012)

lukesdad said:


> No you don't you were right first time.


 
so you think the best measure of fitness is what happens _after_ you exercise - not during..??


----------



## MattHB (13 Aug 2012)

Surely both performance AND recovery would improve with fitness? But it must be much easier to measure performance as a guide to your fitness than it would be recovery as its instantly quantifiable?


----------



## lukesdad (13 Aug 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> so you think the best measure of fitness is what happens _after_ you exercise - not during..??


 
I havn't told you what I think, I asked you a question.


----------



## black'n'yellow (13 Aug 2012)

MattHB said:


> Surely both performance AND recovery would improve with fitness? But it must be much easier to measure performance as a guide to your fitness than it would be recovery as its instantly quantifiable?


 
Correct Matt.. 

Not much point measuring your fitness by recovery rate while getting dropped in races...


----------



## black'n'yellow (13 Aug 2012)

lukesdad said:


> ...and how do you attain performance ?


 
this one? The answer is "by training your aerobic and anerobic systems"...


----------



## lukesdad (13 Aug 2012)

MattHB said:


> Surely both performance AND recovery would improve with fitness? But it must be much easier to measure performance as a guide to your fitness than it would be recovery as its instantly quantifiable?


That statement is a bit loose, its not that simple and many threads have covered this before I shall try to find one for you.


----------



## lukesdad (13 Aug 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> this one? The answer is "by training your aerobic and anerobic systems"...


 
ooh we maybe getting somewhere. What determines how often and how hard you can train ?


----------



## black'n'yellow (13 Aug 2012)

lukesdad said:


> ooh we maybe getting somewhere. What determines how often and how hard you can train ?


 
I think I know where this is going, so I'll humour you. "Your ability to recover determines how often and hard you can train". Next question please..? By the way, once we sort this out, I'll have a question for you...


----------



## lukesdad (13 Aug 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> I think I know where this is going, so I'll humour you. "Your ability to recover determines how often and hard you can train". Next question please..? By the way, once we sort this out, I'll have a question for you...


 
No more questions you ve proven my point.


----------



## black'n'yellow (13 Aug 2012)

lukesdad said:


> No more questions you ve proven my point.


 
That's good then. Now it's my turn. Refer to my original post on this particular issue and then consider these two hypothetical statements:

1)_ "wow, my fitness is great - I've won all my races this season"_
2)_ "my fitness is not good - I get dropped in all my races. On the upside though, I'm recovering really well"_

Now, which of these statements do you think better defines 'fitness' in the context in which it is being discussed here..??


----------



## lukesdad (13 Aug 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> normal food - normal diet


 
?


----------



## black'n'yellow (13 Aug 2012)

Play fair, old chap - answer the question....


----------



## lukesdad (13 Aug 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> That's good then. Now it's my turn. Refer to my original post on this particular issue and then consider these two hypothetical statements:
> 
> 1)_ "wow, my fitness is great - I've won all my races this season"_
> 2)_ "my fitness is not good - I get dropped in all my races. On the upside though, I'm recovering really well"_
> ...


----------



## MattHB (13 Aug 2012)

lukesdad said:


>



Very constructive I thought


----------



## lukesdad (13 Aug 2012)

When you want a serious discussion I' ll be waiting.


----------



## black'n'yellow (13 Aug 2012)

so no answer then..?


----------



## black'n'yellow (13 Aug 2012)

Come on Mr Dad - which bit of my question are you struggling with..?


----------



## MattHB (13 Aug 2012)

lukesdad said:


> That statement is a bit loose, its not that simple and many threads have covered this before I shall try to find one for you.



I'm still waiting for my explanatory thread.


----------



## lukesdad (13 Aug 2012)

MattHB said:


> Very constructive I thought


 
In what way ?


----------



## black'n'yellow (13 Aug 2012)

hello lukesdad - any answer yet..?? The longer you wait, the more embarrassing it gets for you. Credit where it's due though - you're a dab hand at avoiding the issue...


----------



## lukesdad (13 Aug 2012)

MattHB said:


> I'm still waiting for my explanatory thread.


I'm looking, amongst doing other things ( one being dealing with a young road racer
, a very talented one ) be patient i'll find it.


----------



## lukesdad (13 Aug 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> hello lukesdad - any answer yet..?? The longer you wait, the more embarrassing it gets for you. Credit where it's due though - you're a dab hand at avoiding the issue...


 
Not really, embarrasing that is. you don,t get more than 10 secs of my time at most.


----------



## black'n'yellow (13 Aug 2012)

lukesdad said:


> Not really, embarrasing that is. you don,t get more than 10 secs of my time at most.


 
Glad to hear it. I'd be even more glad if you answered my question. Is there a problem with it..? You were very quick to respond earlier, when you thought you might score another internet victory...


----------



## lukesdad (13 Aug 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> That's good then. Now it's my turn. Refer to my original post on this particular issue and then consider these two hypothetical statements:
> 
> 1)_ "wow, my fitness is great - I've won all my races this season"_
> 2)_ "my fitness is not good - I get dropped in all my races. On the upside though, I'm recovering really well"_
> ...


Neither, those statements define talent.


----------



## black'n'yellow (13 Aug 2012)

lukesdad said:


> Neither, those statements define talent.


 
sorry fella - you talk big, but you've shown yourself up to be nothing more than clueless. I could patronise you by saying 'nice try' - but it wasn't - it was rubbish.


----------



## marzjennings (13 Aug 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> uh? of course they would. Why wouldn't they..??


 
We're talking about a quick 100 here, not a nice day in the country where even I would prefer a good pub lunch over any power bar.

100 miles, 4-5 hours, easy +5000 calories. Even if you start fully carbo loaded and after a light breakfast you're still looking at replacing +2500 calories during the ride. That's 25 bananas, are you going to carry 25 bananas in your jersey pocket? Or maybe you think a few pork pies will do the job, you may only need about 8 of them. (And do you consider a pork pie more of a real food than say a Clif bar?)

Real food doesn't cut it because you often have to eat bigger helpings to extract the nutrients required, which means the gut has to work harder (not great when you're trying to ride at 20mph) and you have to carry more food. 

What food then, can be carried to fuel a fast 100miler?


----------



## MrJamie (13 Aug 2012)

I usually have a tub of PhD protein shake mix in the house because I like the flavour, although I dont bother to use it very often as my normal diet is sufficient IMHO. I just use it when my daily protein intake is perhaps low and i dont feel like munching a tin of tuna etc.


----------



## lukesdad (13 Aug 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> sorry fella - you talk big, but you've shown yourself up to be nothing more than clueless. I could patronise you by saying 'nice try' - but it wasn't - it was rubbish.


 
 slipping into insults oh dear !


----------



## black'n'yellow (13 Aug 2012)

marzjennings said:


> What food then, can be carried to fuel a fast 100miler?


 
I've ridden hard 5-hour rides on a couple of marmalade sarnies, a banana and a couple of cereal bars (although not necessarily taken in that order) and about 1.5 litres of fluid. I'm not alone in that either. Just because you can't do it yourself, doesn't mean it can't be done...

Also - why do you keep talking about pork pies? Nobody else is....


----------



## MattHB (13 Aug 2012)

marzjennings said:


> We're talking about a quick 100 here, not a nice day in the country where even I would prefer a good pub lunch over any power bar.
> 
> 100 miles, 4-5 hours, easy +5000 calories. Even if you start fully carbo loaded and after a light breakfast you're still looking at replacing +2500 calories during the ride. That's 25 bananas, are you going to carry 25 bananas in your jersey pocket? Or maybe you think a few pork pies will do the job, you may only need about 8 of them. (And do you consider a pork pie more of a real food than say a Clif bar?)
> 
> ...



There's no way that's 5000 calories. It might be on cyclemeter, or many other estimating sites, which over estimate massively. TdF riders might just about manage 1000 calories an hour, no way us mortals would.

I did a brisk 72 miler on Saturday with 1.5 litres of basic sports drink and 1 energy bar. No problem. It was warm too. I had a good breakfast before going out of porridge and a banana.


----------



## black'n'yellow (13 Aug 2012)

lukesdad said:


> slipping into insults oh dear !


 
it was an observation based on the available evidence - not an insult..


----------



## marzjennings (13 Aug 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> Correct Matt..
> 
> Not much point measuring your fitness by recovery rate while getting dropped in races...


 
But the reason why you are getting dropped in races can be directly due to a poor recovery rate. 

E.g. if after a sprint section or climb you take longer to recovery than other racers, you will be dropped.


----------



## lukesdad (13 Aug 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> it was an observation based on the available evidence - not an insult..


 Research is everything


----------



## MattHB (13 Aug 2012)

marzjennings said:


> But the reason why you are getting dropped in races can be directly due to a poor recovery rate.
> 
> E.g. if after a sprint section or climb you take longer to recovery than other racers, you will be dropped.



I think the point was more that it was harder to measure your recovery rate, and easy to measure your performance.


----------



## black'n'yellow (13 Aug 2012)

lukesdad said:


> Research is everything


 
shame you haven't done any then. There are some proper loonies on this thread - and I'm *not* talking about me and MatHB...


----------



## MattHB (13 Aug 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> shame you haven't done any then. There are some proper loonies on this thread - and I'm *not* talking about me and MatHB...



Speak for yourself, I'm quite proud of the underpants on my head and pencils up my nose... Wibble


----------



## marzjennings (13 Aug 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> I've ridden hard 5-hour rides on a couple of marmalade sarnies, a banana and a couple of cereal bars (although not necessarily taken in that order) and about 1.5 litres of fluid. I'm not alone in that either. Just because you can't do it yourself, doesn't mean it can't be done...
> 
> Also - why do you keep talking about pork pies? Nobody else is....


 
You've done a 100 miles in 5 hours on sarnies, a banana and a couple of cereal bars? Really? Yes I am calling you out on this.

How was your recovery after that? Could you do it again on the next day?


----------



## Rob3rt (13 Aug 2012)

Remember the original poster was asking about post ride recovery products here not in ride supplementation. We all know that carrying a chicken from Tesco deli counter in your jersey pocket is a greasy unpleasant affair and a gel or supplement bar is a good thing when riding at effort. But post ride, you need not worry about the same issues, so you should be able to consume some real food should you choose to make the effort.

If you choose supplements, you are essentially choosing convenience and a lighter wallet, if that is your choice, fine. It's only a problem when you think the supplements are "better" than real food and will make you into a better rider than normal food would. It's no different from thinking the latest bit of kit for your bike will turn you into a racing machine, you know in your head it won't, but you still somehow let the fantasy world take over and you spend the money on it!


----------



## black'n'yellow (13 Aug 2012)

MattHB said:


> I think the point was more that it was harder to measure your recovery rate, and easy to measure your performance.


 
thank you.. 

Interval training teaches your body to recover faster between efforts, but I thought we were talking about recovery between training sessions. Either way, the best measure of fitness is still performance, not recovery...


----------



## marzjennings (13 Aug 2012)

MattHB said:


> There's no way that's 5000 calories. It might be on cyclemeter, or many other estimating sites, which over estimate massively. TdF riders might just about manage 1000 calories an hour, no way us mortals would.
> 
> I did a brisk 72 miler on Saturday with 1.5 litres of basic sports drink and 1 energy bar. No problem. It was warm too. I had a good breakfast before going out of porridge and a banana.


 
How long did those 72 miles take you?

Burning 1000 calories an hour isn't impossible, even for a keen amateur.


----------



## black'n'yellow (13 Aug 2012)

marzjennings said:


> You've done a 100 miles in 5 hours on sarnies, a banana and a couple of cereal bars? Really? Yes I am calling you out on this.
> 
> How was your recovery after that? Could you do it again on the next day?


 
No - five hours round here gets you about 85-90 miles - but that's the kind of grub I take when needed. I could have ridden again the next day, but it wouldn't have been as quick. I don't need to do 5-hour rides back to back...


----------



## lukesdad (13 Aug 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> shame you haven't done any then. There are some proper loonies on this thread - and I'm *not* talking about me and MatHB...


 
I know a fair bit about marz and rob, you and matt on the otherhand......Nice pic tho did you pass your cycling profficency ?


----------



## marzjennings (13 Aug 2012)

MattHB said:


> I think the point was more that it was harder to measure your recovery rate, and easy to measure your performance.


 
Not really. I can measure my recovery rate against pulse and a stop watch. My performance during any given race is as much a factor of the other racers fitness as it is mine.


----------



## MattHB (13 Aug 2012)

marzjennings said:


> How long did those 72 miles take you?
> 
> Burning 1000 calories an hour isn't impossible, even for a keen amateur.



4 hours and it was about 2500 calories


----------



## black'n'yellow (13 Aug 2012)

lukesdad said:


> I know a fair bit about marz and rob, you and matt on the otherhand......


 
that's nice dear. I've no idea what that means though.....


----------



## black'n'yellow (13 Aug 2012)

marzjennings said:


> My performance during any given race is as much a factor of the other racers fitness as it is mine.


 
you don't say. Thing is, you can only influence your own fitness....


----------



## albion (13 Aug 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> I've ridden hard 5-hour rides on a couple of marmalade sarnies, a banana and a couple of cereal bars (although not necessarily taken in that order) and about 1.5 litres of fluid. I'm not alone in that either. Just because you can't do it yourself, doesn't mean it can't be done...
> 
> Also - why do you keep talking about pork pies? Nobody else is....


That's the norm though I'd also add fruit malt and fig rolls for another 1500 calories.

It's carbs and glucose that supply the fuel so why on earth 'recovery 'protein comes in without provisos I can't quite figure.
Recovery fig rolls anyone?


----------



## MattHB (13 Aug 2012)

You also don't need to replace the entire ride expenditure in ride as you'd just not be able to digest it. I work on about 150 calories an hour to stop me bonking. It seems to do the trick for me. But I'm certainly not Bradley wiggins.


----------



## marzjennings (13 Aug 2012)

MattHB said:


> 4 hours and it was about 2500 calories


 
Not bad, you're not far off the 1000 cal/per hour mark yourself, just up that average from 18 to 20mph and you'll be burning an additional 1000* calories for the same distance.

Plus if you weigh +16stone like me, knocking out 1000 cal/per hour is much easier (or harder).

*numbers based on this online calc


----------



## marzjennings (13 Aug 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> you don't say. Thing is, you can only influence your own fitness....


 
True, but my race performance is not a good indicator of my fitness improving. If I place 5th in one race one weekend, but 3rd in the next race, am I getting fitter or did my peers have a bad day?


----------



## lukesdad (13 Aug 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> you don't say. Thing is, you can only influence your own fitness....


 
So you keep saying, unfortunately you seem to measure it by race results which is where marz's post is relevant !


----------



## MattHB (13 Aug 2012)

marzjennings said:


> Not bad, *you're not far off the 1000 cal/per hour mark yourself,* just up that average from 18 to 20mph and you'll be burning an additional 1000* calories for the same distance.
> 
> Plus if you weigh +16stone like me, knocking out 1000 cal/per hour is much easier (or harder).
> 
> *numbers based on this online calc



I think your calculator is broken. 

In my experience of weight loss, (3 stone since last October, so I feel qualified) the vast majority of these calculator sites over estimate by about 40%. It makes it very hard to count calorie deficit accurately. As I've got down to the last few body fat %'s of my target Ive needed to base my calculations on what actually goes in against what I'm burning/loosing. I can now predict to about 0.25 lbs what I'm going to weigh based on accurate counting and correct BMR calculation. 

Interestingly the only site that is almost bang on is strava when you upload a fully loaded file to it of a ride. It's much closer (it uses rider weight and equipment weight in its algorythms). If strava is saying your on 1000 calories per hour then fair play.

Most of those sites are coded to make you feel better.


----------



## black'n'yellow (13 Aug 2012)

lukesdad said:


> So you keep saying, unfortunately you seem to measure it by race results which is where marz's post is relevant !


 
what did you think I meant when I referred to measuring it by 'performance'..?? Do keep up....


----------



## black'n'yellow (13 Aug 2012)

marzjennings said:


> True, but my race performance is not a good indicator of my fitness improving. If I place 5th in one race one weekend, but 3rd in the next race, am I getting fitter or did my peers have a bad day?


 
who knows? You can only race the fellas that turn up...

If you want scientific measures, do a ramp test every month, or a regular aerobic limit test...


----------



## Sittingduck (13 Aug 2012)

MattHB said:


> I think your calculator is broken.
> 
> In my experience of weight loss, (3 stone since last October, so I feel qualified) the vast majority of these calculator sites over estimate by about 40%. It makes it very hard to count calorie deficit accurately. As I've got down to the last few body fat %'s of my target Ive needed to base my calculations on what actually goes in against what I'm burning/loosing. I can now predict to about 0.25 lbs what I'm going to weigh based on accurate counting and correct BMR calculation.
> 
> ...


 
IMHO Strava under-cooks it. Other online calculators certainly over estimate a bit but I think it's generally less than 40% in my experience. I think it's perfectly realistic for a heavy guy to burn perhaps 900 cals give or take in an hour, when putting a lot of effort in.


----------



## lukesdad (13 Aug 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> what did you think I meant when I referred to measuring it by 'performance'..?? Do keep up....


 
Believe me I'm trying to but you're sinking fast,.


----------



## black'n'yellow (13 Aug 2012)

lukesdad said:


> Believe me I'm trying to but you're sinking fast,.


 
ok, new rule - keep up, AND try and make sense at the same time.....


----------



## lukesdad (13 Aug 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> ok, new rule - keep up, AND try and make sense at the same time.....


 
so what is it ramp test or results ?


----------



## tug benson (13 Aug 2012)

what a waste of a good thread


----------



## black'n'yellow (13 Aug 2012)

lukesdad said:


> so what is it ramp test or results ?


 
what is what..?


----------



## lukesdad (13 Aug 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> what is what..?


Fitness


----------



## black'n'yellow (13 Aug 2012)

lukesdad said:


> Fitness


 
both are measures of performance. I really don't know what you're on about - are you ill..??


----------



## lukesdad (13 Aug 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> both are measures of performance. I really don't know what you're on about - are you ill..??


 
No, just sick of you.


----------



## black'n'yellow (13 Aug 2012)

lukesdad said:


> No, just sick of you.


 
well, grow up then and stop trying (and failing) to score cheap internet points in discussions where you clearly have no actual clue what you're talking about....no offence..


----------



## lukesdad (13 Aug 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> well, grow up then and stop trying (and failing) to score cheap internet points in discussions where you clearly have no actual clue what you're talking about....no offence..


 
None taken, if you want to take part in internet debates, a few suggestions;

Firstly adjust your tone.

Secondly.. adjust your tone


----------



## black'n'yellow (13 Aug 2012)

lukesdad said:


> None taken, if you want to take part in internet debates, a few suggestions;
> 
> Firstly adjust your tone.
> 
> Secondly.. adjust your tone


 
Thanks - if I need advice on how to be both ignorant and patronising at the same time, I'll know who to ask...


----------



## Rob3rt (13 Aug 2012)

I was planning on necking a bottle of banana yazoo as a recovery drink following tomorrow mornings 2x20 turbo session, but the pricks at tesco missed it off my home delivery order, not best pleased!


----------



## lukesdad (13 Aug 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> Thanks - if I need advice on how to be both ignorant and patronising at the same time, I'll know who to ask...


 
take it from me you don't need lessons


----------



## marzjennings (13 Aug 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> Thanks - if I need advice on how to be both ignorant and patronising at the same time, I'll know who to ask...


 
No, I think you've got both of them covered.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (13 Aug 2012)

Oh dear, I'll keep what I read to myself in future


----------



## black'n'yellow (13 Aug 2012)

marzjennings said:


> No, I think you've got both of them covered.


 
what sort of racing do you do marz..? I'm guessing you must be pretty good..? (that's me calling you out, by the way..)


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (14 Aug 2012)

So protein then. Great stuff innit?


----------



## Rob3rt (14 Aug 2012)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> So protein then. Great stuff innit?


 
It is when you get it from a glass of milk and a plate of pancakes as I did this morning after my turbo session!


----------



## lulubel (14 Aug 2012)

Recovery protein = milk. And a high protein meal after you've showered if the ride was long/hard enough to need it.

There's no need for special products, but there are times when they can be convenient.


----------



## Arsen Gere (14 Aug 2012)

albion said:


> That's the norm though I'd also add fruit malt and fig rolls for another 1500 calories.
> 
> It's carbs and glucose that supply the fuel so why on earth 'recovery 'protein comes in without provisos I can't quite figure.
> Recovery fig rolls anyone?


 
@albion since no one answered your query and you are a local I'll have a bash. On hard efforts where you get to the point of exhausting your bodies supply of carbs and you can't get them in fast enough it will attack itself and break down the amino acids it can get from protein, ie your muscles. Some people smell of amonia from this. One of the dangers after a hard ride is this process continues and by dropping some protein in to your recovery meal/drink whatever, it can increase protein levels in the blood which get broken down and spare your muscles.


----------



## thefollen (14 Aug 2012)

Must say I enjoy a nice For Goodness Shake after any hefty exertion. They've really sped up the recovery after a hellrunner or two (11mile multi-terrain trail run). Good after long cycles also. Real food's all good, but a shake's easily portable and quick to bash back instantly afterwards.


----------



## Ghost Donkey (17 Aug 2012)

The idea with a recovery drink is it digests quicker than food and you are more susceptible (for want of a better word) to protein/carbs immediately after exercise to maximize recovery. Like a lot of people here, milk for me (protein and lactose) or occasionally a recovery shake mixed with milk if I've done something particularly stupid energetic. Rest of the day just a bit of protein in my meals from real food sources. If I do an event somewhere on a warm day where I've got nowhere to keep milk cool or a bottle of water to mix with a powdered milk/recovery drink I'll take a recovery bar.


----------



## albion (17 Aug 2012)

It still sounds marketing terminology to me.

Maybe it is in fact useful post bonk but I imagine simple carbs digest quicker.


----------



## Ghost Donkey (17 Aug 2012)

albion said:


> It still sounds marketing terminology to me.
> 
> Maybe it is in fact useful post bonk but I imagine simple carbs digest quicker.


 
I expect you may be right . What I meant to say is that drinks in general are supposed to digest quicker than solid food so whatever you choose to ingest the liquid form will get into your blood quickest be it simple carbs, protein or both. "Or so I've read" as my disclaimer.


----------

